# Quick Ratio Steering Box



## RAF (Sep 25, 2010)

Would like to upgrade the manual steering box in my 65 GTO but not necessarily want to go to power steering, was wondering if anyone has installed a manual quick ratio box and if it made a difference? I run 15" tires on the car and steering in tight turns is tough. Thanks.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

With wider tires, hope you are built like Arnold. Have had a manual strg on several GTO's with 235-60's, 245-60's on the front, and they were a workout in parking lots. Tightening up the ratio on a manual boxes, only increases the effort to turn the wheels at or near a stand still. When manual steering was fairly common, vehicles had quite a bit larger diameter steering wheels and fairly narrow tire/ wheel combo's, thus they were manageable in parking lots. At speed, I've never had any problem driving with manual stg equipped cars, but they sure weren't as much fun to drive as my autocross modded WS6 T/A.

On the '70-73 Pontiacs, one couldn't get a Formula strg whl with manual strg. Not only were the Formula wheels of a small diameter, but the repeated tugs on a Formula wheel in parking lots would eventually destroy the hard foam covering of the rim. On one of my keepers I've swapped it to manual strg, as one of several efforts to knock weight off to run at the track. It's original thick rim Formula wheel is now hanging on the wall, and am currently restoring a base custom steering wheel to bolt onto the column. Best solution I could find.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Very well put, PH.....and 100% accurate. Faster steering means harder steering. No way around it. Less leverage.


----------

